# Pre-Sex?



## SoHIGH (Apr 22, 2009)

OK so one of my plants has reached about 7 weeks and its doing great it about 20 inches tall and its so bushy u can barely see the stem! Now it has big spikes on the stalk and on the branches it has little growth in between all of the off set leafs. I heard something about pre sexing plant s and was just wondering. I took a clone and put it under 12/12 Cause as far as I know thats the only way to determine sex.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 24, 2009)

Taking a clone and putting it under 12/12 is a good way of sexing.

Pre-sexing is the plant showing it's "sex" while it is vegging. Depending on the strain, a MJ plant will show "pre-flowers" around week 7-9. Basically, it will show either male or female traits.
I am not the best at determining early preflowers, so maybe someone else can respond on what exactally to look for.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 24, 2009)

There ya go,not the best but a pic of male and female early flower formation.

You spoke of 'spikes' on the plant,well the newly forming flowers nestle in behind and to the side of them,a pair each side of the stalk.

 The female has a pair of hairy pistils emerging from a calyx,the part of the plant containing the unfertilised female ovule.

The male first sends out a little ball on a stalk and as this grows bunches of male flowers accumulate at these sites.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hick (Apr 24, 2009)

MJ Sex Ed w/ Pictures  from the resources page...


----------

